# Springmaid Pier AM 4/8



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful day. Fished 7 AM - 12:30 PM. Got my 1 weakfish and a keeper whiting. Couldn't keep croaker off of my shrimp long enough for a whiting to find it. Other folks got more good whiting on cut mullet and bluefish. Had one short black drum and came home. Won't be long before the Spanish show up. Saw a few fish breaking on top but no one got anything jigging.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I plan to be down for a couple of days next week. Can’t wait .


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds like a good day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

You mentioned in another post about parking there. I remember before it was destroyed you could park along the hotel or in the back off the road in the AM. Same places or different now?? What's the cost to fish there and is that structure to the south that keeps your tackle?? Thanks.
Kim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They used to let you park wherever when I first started going but parking became an issue and they want fishermen in the parking garage now. I think you can park in the lot in front of the pier if there isn't anyone at the garage. It's $12 plus tax for a fishing pass and $5 for a parking pass. Those rocks on the south side of the T are still there, saw someone lose several rigs.


----------

